# My computer has a virus



## Sergio Hernande (Jul 30, 2014)

So i have a dell n5010 computer and i was going to get amazon prime and it takes to me another website call online-web learning.com/secure.html and then it stops working i turned it off and on then it told me this
The page at online-web learning.com says
****security at risk****
Microsoft windows has detected virus attack on your computer contact customer support at 1 844-211-0287 (toll free)


So i tried to close the program and a noise comes up and wont close the program and i close the little note and it keeps coming up im confuse and i need help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF! 

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help 

Please note that the virus team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

Master chief what's the board's policies on commercial stuff on this site? I am a consumer but I also run a computer repair business in Virginia that offers remote assistance, mail in services, and phone support for these matters


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

We are not here to help you solicit customers, for your business. That is considered advertizing which the primary cause of being banned.

BG


----------



## PrestigeCompSol (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks chief I will ensure to not do that.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As BG stated. We are here to help you on a personal PC, not business.


----------

